# How stupid people hunt



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/deer-hunting/articlecontent/11/2011/3035/colorado-moose-being-mistaken-for-elk-by-hunters
Is it me or are people really this stupid ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom, I hate to break it to you...yes some are. Take me for instance







.

It is however unfortunate that guys would mistaken a moose for an elk. I have heard of guys mistaking a cow for a Whitetail deer.

Hope your season is going well. Watch out for those jersy cows...they are brown too, do not use that if it is brown it is down







.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like the same type of hunters that shoot a person instead of a turkey. seriously a moose and elk have so many differences I find it hard to believe that a person could just mistake one for the other.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

a few years back a guy shot a llama thinking it was an elk here in Idaho.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Heard a story once about a hunter that shot a Shiras moose in Utah and packed ice to it for two days before a game warden decided to follow and put an end to it. Yup, there are a lot of hunters that do really stupid things. This kinda falls back on that thread awhile back about the hunter that shot a grizzly thinking it was a big ol black bear and ended up for the worse of it. Know you target well, my freinds, it could save you a lot of embarressment and or your life.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH YA there everywhere, I guy I knew use to help man game checks on a main highway and would tell me of hunters pulling in all proud with cancelled tags showing off the dead horse,donkey, someones cow and list goes on!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The Colorado big game proclamation even has a section on how to distinguish between an elk and a moose. Seems to me that some of these people out here have never seen an elk. I guess they think if its big and has horns maybe they should shoot it! Crazy!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think some of it is just newbie thinking and excitement plays into it as well. I would however like to peer into one of thier minds just to know what they were thinking at the time.

Lets see.....Maybe it will turn out to be an elk. Maybe I can skin it and no one will know the differance. It has antlers and is big I heard elk are big. I do not care I worked to get here and I taking meat back.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We had company here several years ago that thought that was a strange horse walking down the road and through the edge of the yard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazing. Newbie or not, there is no excuse for not knowing your quarry. That's why fellow hunters get killed and scares the crap out of some people into not hunting at all. Especially on State land. Here it's chock full of idiots just wanting to pull the trigger no matter what.


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a problem here in Ga, I won't hunt on public land because alot of these ******** use a bullet like a pair of binoculars, just to see what it is. I know A guy who just shot a button buck on our lease because he was operating on the it's brown it's down idea, stuff like that really just makes me mad especially when it's on land that I'm trying to manage


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We get people shooting elk instead of deer and deer instead of elk every year.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our biggest problem is, is it over 50" and how many brow tines? Some areas of the state have size limits and others don't. Other have restructions on the sex of Caribou and that takes some looking unless it is a big bull because they all have horns. Some folks have shot a cow because they comparied the racks to deer and they looked as large as the ones they were hunting at there normal area. Most of the time the bears were not too much of a problem.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The idiots in this country will shoot at anything that moves..... so be prepared to shoot back (seriously).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Look who's back ! I totally agree Chris. Sounds like a war zone around here. Caught someone walking out in front of me this morning. Claims he was lost. He actually was trespassing on the neighbors and got caught over there. I walked this idiot back to the neighbors and they already had the sheriff waiting. Told him thanks for ruining the hunt. Scary when you don't know who's out there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We get people shooting elk instead of deer and deer instead of elk every year.


 Was checking out the Colorado site that Cat put up and found it quite interesting as they have a big problem also on hunters identifying game. Especially moose and elk plus they also have to take a coarse for that purpose. Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

First class idiots.


----------

